# XP on C/all software on different HDD, no need to reinstall if xp crashes.



## ranjan2001 (Feb 22, 2007)

I always wanted to Install XP on C drive & rest all the softwares on a different drive, so when we need reinstall xp for any reason or change computer, we don't need to install all the softwares again.

Finally found a fantasic solution for this problem
*www.mojopac.com/portal/content/how/

       MojoPac turns your *iPod or USB 2.0 Flash or Hard Drive* into an ultra portable PC.      
             When you connect your MojoPac device into any Windows XP PC, you bring up your MojoPac        PC view. You can see that it looks like a brand new Windows XP PC (with a MojoPac        wallpaper). You have the familiar Start Menu, and the folders are arranged exactly like        in a standard PC.  And it is all installed on and running from your iPod or USB device.
         You can install applications, run already installed applications, browse the internet,          create files, listen to multimedia content, and customize your view.
         You can customize this PC (change the wallpaper, create folders, etc.) exactly the same          way you would do with a normal PC.
         You have access to the network connection and the peripherals (printers, plotters, etc)          of the PC you are connecting to. And your applications will run at full speed of that PC.
I just installed mojopac on my usb disk & I am able to install all my softwares (YES ALL software) & can connect to any PC mine or in the internet cafe or my friends & use my usb as my portable desktop on their host system. 

Even sata disk are supported though I have not tried yet but using internal sata hdd will be the best option if you dont want to have it portable. MojoPac is supported on cell phones with internal storage that can be accessed via USB when connecting to a PC..........................guys this is a great application carry ur pc in ur mobile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       _Nokia N91_ (with 4GB internal storage) and the _Samsung i310_ (with 8GB internal storage.) 

You need to have a user account with mojopac & then download & install as following.

Assuming a fresh install, Just install XP on ur C drive & no need to install any other program on *desktop* C,

connect usb & install mojopac on usb drive (this will be named as MOJOPAC) you need to make some config changes to usb hardware properties.

then start mojopac & what it does is, it *adopts* host system & now u install all ur softwares on this C drive (actually *mojopac* drive) but it will show as C:\ & u dont change that.

So now whenever u loose XP , any virus, or any other trouble  u just need to reinstall or repair XP on ur *desktop C:\* system.

No need to reinstall all ur programs.

Isn't that great?

Note: this works even on usb sticks but will be too slow, I have installed on a usb 2.0 device which is 7200 RPM seagate portable disk & it works like a normal PC. If you dont want the poratbility then uu can use internal sata drive too.

BUT NOW ONWARDS NO NEED TO REINSTALL ALL THE SOFTWARES AGAIN......................it was always a pain in A**

------------------
*Some Cons I found about mojopac*
1. does not work with x64 XP as of now, future plans are there.

2.Ur host system should be runing with admin privilages, else u cant run mojo (most internet cafe dont run on admin account) 

3.You cannot access the Host PC's hard drive from inside MojoPac, but then this looses the advantage of being truly portable in many cases u will carry data on ur usb  device. 

A quick workaround is there right-click anywhere on the desktop in your Mojo environment. make New and select Shortcut. Now, a window with a text field will pop up. In that field, enter the following:

\\127.0.0.1\c$
c is the drive letter on ur HOST system.
u can replace C by ur drive letter/name & make these shortcuts for all drives thenyou can share all host files too.

Hope it helps you.
This is my 1st ever review here on this forum.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 26, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> BUT NOW ONWARDS NO NEED TO REINSTALL ALL THE SOFTWARES AGAIN......................it was always a pain in A**



Though this sound really cool application, the best thing I do so that I do not need to install my OS, drivers, and all applications is to image my C drive with Norton Ghost (The DOS version is the best version). When things go wrong simply run the image and you get the entire system back in a jiffie.

If any one does choose to use Norton Ghost use the DOS one, in this way even if you format the disk or your PC does not boot to windows for any reason, just boot to DOS and run the image file and you get your entire system back with the OS, all drivers and applications.


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes i too use the Norton Ghost DOS ver. Its the coolest sw i have used..

Though nowadays i use Linux but when i come to use WINDOWS i rely on GHOST..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 26, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> when things go wrong simply run the image and you get the entire system back in a jiffie.
> 
> If any one does choose to use Norton Ghost use the DOS one, in this way even if you format the disk or your PC does not boot to windows for any reason, just boot to DOS and run the image file and you get your entire system back with the OS, all drivers and applications.



Good to know about this dos thing, I got a new system & I though that I can swap the disk & used arconis true image to make an image & copy it on thr new system but later got to know that it wont work as the hardware has changed, hense I had to load the OS again & all the software.

With mojopac I dont have to bother about any hardware, any computer I just hae to have a OS installed on it (with backup image) just plug the usb disk & u r back in the game with in 5 mins.


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 26, 2007)

1.Vista is around the corner and MojoPac does not work with Vista (tested on Vista RC1 by tester) so it looks like dead-end software.

2.it's beta software, so expect glitches.

3. Access Speed is heck slow

Source: www.mojopac.com
__________
Neways when it comes to XP and availabity of SWs when and where we wanted Mojopack is seem to be a good choice...

Good post indeed. 

Repped you


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 26, 2007)

No they have already announced vista support in upcomming beta.
Access speed will surely be slow if ur usb disk is less than 7200rpm & using old 1.1 usb connection.

U need faster disk if u r a power user.


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 26, 2007)

kool that's a NEWS...


----------



## sam9s (Feb 27, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> No they have already announced vista support in upcomming beta.
> Access speed will surely be slow if ur usb disk is less than 7200rpm & using old 1.1 usb connection.
> 
> U need faster disk if u r a power user.



Thats where Firewire comes in, as I suggested. Then probably you would enjoy this mojo thing properly. Ranjan if you do get the firewire HDD and use it with mojo do report back the experience (speed, transfer rate etc).


----------



## sam9s (Mar 25, 2007)

Hay Ranjan, I tried this mojo on my Transcend 4 GB Jetflash, but it seems that mojo does not work on winxp x64. I googled this problem but m not getting a satisfactory solution. U have any idea as to how to make this mojo work on winxp 64 bit edition......


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 25, 2007)

No they do not support X64 on portable disk, I guess the usb speed may be the limit, they need to sort out some issues & they have future plans to have it x64 compatible.

See x64 is not what most cafe/offices would have, the concept is to able to carry ur comp in usb stick where ever u go but sadly not to x64.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 26, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> No they do not support X64 on portable disk, I guess the usb speed may be the limit, they need to sort out some issues & they have future plans to have it x64 compatible.
> 
> See x64 is not what most cafe/offices would have, the concept is to able to carry ur comp in usb stick where ever u go but sadly not to x64.



Damm then.....Any other application like Mojo that can run on xp64. I tried ceedo but no success......I really like the idea though.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 26, 2007)

There are other tools too but not sure if they too work on x64XP or not? 
Let me find out but I wonder if they make x64 compatiable then u may not be able to connect to x32 xp, what you may be looking for is accros the board compaitable.


----------



## hittheswitch (Apr 3, 2007)

Where can i get Norton Ghost for DOS....i hv version 9 and 10....they are srsly stupid......
i need the old one......

Will the old one work on vista.....


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Apr 3, 2007)

Better still, why use these third party tools when you can make a custom install so that your Documents & Settings, Program files, My Documents folders are on another drive/or hard disk. You just need a backup of the registry after you install your programs if you want to keep your settings. Automation is the way to go. You always need to keep an updated backup of a Ghost/True Image for your settings. IMHO, if you make custom PostInstall configs and batch files for the backup and restore operations, automated fresh install and also System Restore points, it will be foolproof.
Here's a gift:

```
Set IRP = getobject("winmgmts:\\.\root\default:Systemrestore")
MYRP = IRP.createrestorepoint ("FreeRadical", 0, 100)
```
Copy the code into a new text document and save it as Anything.VBS
Running this vbscript creates a Restore Point named FreeRadical instantly with the date and time of running 
Copy the file or shortcut to the file in your startup folder to never run short of restore points when you need one.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 10, 2007)

hittheswitch said:
			
		

> Where can i get Norton Ghost for DOS....i hv version 9 and 10....they are srsly stupid......
> i need the old one......
> 
> Will the old one work on vista.....



I am not sure how can we get the ghost for DOS seperately, but its incorporated with Norton Systemworks 2002 which is what I have......


----------



## manistar (Nov 12, 2008)

hey very small and stupid doubt, how to boot into dos


----------



## sam9s (Nov 12, 2008)

wow....good doubt to wake a dead thread from the Grave *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif
familiar with anything called as DOS Bootable Disk,


----------

